# AZ Corn Harvest Meetup (04/12 or 04/13?) - Who's In?



## MadMadWorld (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't have a location yet so suggestions are always welcome. I think making it as centralized as possible would be best. A few suggestions were Mount Snow or Killington but I am open to suggestions. Because of Easter coming up, I think the weekend of the 12th-13th would be the best options since it gives us more mountains to choose from and better conditions. Anyone interested?


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 4, 2014)

I plan to be at Cannon on 4/13....Cannon offering 2 for 1 lift tickets rest of the season starting Monday
Ski for $36----if they have T2B and maybe Mittersill holds out by then it could be pretty awesome.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I plan to be at Cannon on 4/13....Cannon offering 2 for 1 lift tickets rest of the season starting Monday
> Ski for $36----if they have T2B and maybe Mittersill holds out by then it could be pretty awesome.



Cannon's skiing really well right now......Today was Amazing !


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 4, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Cannon's skiing really well right now......Today was Amazing !



Nice!    Did Mittersill open?


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Nice!    Did Mittersill open?



Not that I know of, it really didn't warm up until after lunch.

There's Plenty of Snow up there, glades were freakin awesome !

I will be there....maybe tomorrow and Definitely Sunday, will check out conditions in Mittersill on either of those days.....


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2014)

Move it forward a week or two and im in.....


----------



## dmw (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd probably be into Saturday 4/12. Cannon first vote, K 2nd.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 4, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Move it forward a week or two and im in.....



By then it will threads like "who's going to be at Killington this weekend?"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 4, 2014)

My vote:  some place with mogul skiing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 4, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> My vote:  some place with mogul skiing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Enough about the moguls!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2014)

Front Five bumps at Cannon were stellar on Tuesday.

I'd be down for Cannon on the 13th.  Saturday is out for me as I work that night.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 5, 2014)

Cannon one day, elsewhere the other day?  I want to ski both days - the where/which day doesn't matter so much.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Apr 5, 2014)

Count me in. Sunday better for me


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounding like some votes for Cannon on Sunday 4/13.

That works for me.  I have to work on that Saturday


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 5, 2014)

Sunday is good for me too


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 5, 2014)

Skiing Tucks either 12th or 13th best weather day and also Wildcat , but Cannon is sort of on the way home, Tram still running this time of year?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 5, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Skiing Tucks either 12th or 13th best weather day and also Wildcat , but Cannon is sort of on the way home, Tram still running this time of year?



No.  It's done.  But if you really want to ski tramline or kinsman (if they are worth it), you can still can with a small hike and traverse to zoomer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 5, 2014)

I would be up for Cannon, either 12th or 13th.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> No.  It's done.  But if you really want to ski tramline or kinsman (if they are worth it), you can still can with a small hike and traverse to zoomer. ]
> 
> 
> Haven't been there in a long time, Tram line and Kinsman weren't there.....well the tram line was but it was loose ticket.
> ...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 5, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> I would be up for Cannon, either 12th or 13th.



I thought you might 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 5, 2014)

Hmm let me check.....Yep Im in for Cannon on the 12th or 13th !!


----------



## Edd (Apr 5, 2014)

The 13th is a possibility for me at Cannon, too.  It'd be the first non-weekday this season that I've skied.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I thought you might
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For sure, for sure, I need a make up session.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 5, 2014)

Id have no interest in Tram line  but Kinsman may be ok...... If Mittersill is still open there is some really interesting glades over there that would be equally if not more fun than Kinsman without the hike back


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2014)

Never skied Kinsman or Tramline.  Would love to ski either if still in play.  What's the hike back over to Zoomer?  5 minutes?


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Never skied Kinsman or Tramline.  Would love to ski either if still in play.  What's the hike back over to Zoomer?  5 minutes?



Yes no big deal on the hike back to zoomer.......My only concern in Kinsman is exposure to sun and being down to grass in some spots.
I could  be totally wrong but I think I remember some areas that opened up in the tree line that may be interesting.And yes they are Both Closed right now....technically that is.
Just from skiing Middle Hardscrabble on Friday, totally skiable but was showing signs of sun wear in a few spots......with the width of the trail you could easily get around them......


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 6, 2014)

I would be surprised if Tramline is still skiable.  Xwhaler and I skied it a few weeks ago, and even with good coverage it was still sketchy in spots.  I would guess it would require a bit of hiking... (Which might be a bit difficult!).  

I will hope for mittersill...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 6, 2014)

Well there certainly wasn't much melting going on and Id say the glades will be in play for some time once it warms up.
Scratch my comments on Kinsman.......but no idea on tramline !
This morning was like Full on Winter in January......but finally warmed after lunch.
Had yet another great day with Puckit and Cannonball !


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll be at Killington.  A little warmth this week will do the mountain good.  Plenty of base up there just needs a little softening.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2014)

I am in for Cannon Sunday the 13th


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 7, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes no big deal on the hike back to zoomer.......My only concern in Kinsman is exposure to sun and being down to grass in some spots.
> I could  be totally wrong but I think I remember some areas that opened up in the tree line that may be interesting.And yes they are Both Closed right now....technically that is.
> Just from skiing Middle Hardscrabble on Friday, totally skiable but was showing signs of sun wear in a few spots......with the width of the trail you could easily get around them......



The grass just helps you keep your speed down.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll try for cannon this Sunday... depends on the boss (wife)...


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The grass just helps you keep your speed down.



all this time I thought the tree's were to help you keep the speed down........


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 7, 2014)

In a way they do as well. But they slow you down a lot faster than grass


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> all this time I thought the tree's were to help you keep the speed down........


They did in the Birches for sure.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> They did in the Birches for sure.



I swear those tree's jumped out in front of me.....

Im ready to hit the Birches again.....well figuratively this time ! But on the bright side I do know how
to remove embedded tree bark from my jacket


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I think it's official Sunday April 13th at Cannon. Join the cool kids for some runs


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well I think it's official Sunday April 13th at Cannon. Join the cool kids for some runs



:dunce:
Fixed it!!!!  Your skis boots are tight in your office.  Loosen them.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> :dunce:
> Fixed it!!!!  Your skis boots are tight in your office.  Loosen them.



Maybe he was trying to trick us in not showing up so he could win the ski off...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> :dunce:
> Fixed it!!!! Your skis boots are tight in your office. Loosen them.



You calling me out?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe he was trying to trick us in not showing up so he could win the ski off...



Not an awful strategy


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You calling me out?


  Yup,  ski off in the glades.  Ask John about his experience in the Birches!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yup,  ski off in the glades.  Ask John about his experience in the Birches!!!



Is it worthy of a reenactment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yup, ski off in the glades. Ask John about his experience in the Birches!!!



I think we need a multi-venue event - bumps, jumps, and pond skimming as well. I don't even know where the Birches are located so I think I deserve a few second head start. Are we doing fastest time or technical score? There are a lot of variables to this.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Is it worthy of a reenactment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think he would want to.  A can of spray paint would have been appropriate to outline the body.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't even know where the Birches are located so I think I deserve a few second head start..



 Then you are not a cool kid.




MadMadWorld said:


> Are we doing fastest time or technical score? There are a lot of variables to this.




It is combination score like moguls.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Then you are not a cool kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am in fact not a cool kid and I have accepted this. Does Cannon have any good bumps setup? The tie breaker will be the first person to make it across Echo Lake wins.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I am in fact not a cool kid and I have accepted this. Does Cannon have any good bumps setup? The tie breaker will be the first person to make it across Echo Lake wins.



All of the Front Five have bump lines and getting bigger by day. 

I am skiing them very conservatively lately though.  I just had my knee drained and a cortisone injected last week.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> All of the Front Five have bump lines and getting bigger by day.
> 
> I am skiing them very conservatively lately though.  I just had my knee drained and a cortisone injected last week.



Here we go....already making excuses.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it, you'd better bring your A-Game.  MMW has new boots.  He's feeling spunky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Here we go....already making excuses.


  Just bumps.  See if you can match my tunaspeed!!!

I hit that coming off Mid Ravine to Turnpike. Bitches!!!!!  Like my Jesse Pinkman imitation!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Puck it, you'd better bring your A-Game. MMW has new boots. He's feeling spunky!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Spunky is a good word that is how he will feel after we get done with him in the glades.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Just bumps.  See if you can match my tunaspeed!!!
> 
> I hit that coming off Mid Ravine to Turnpike. Bitches!!!!!  Like my Jesse Pinkman imitation!
> 
> ...



Uh oh...  MMW, I will let you borrow my wife's clown poles for the bumps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Not really a speed guy but I will go along with it for the sake of the greater good. I can always appreciate a good Breaking Bad reference.....Say my name


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Uh oh...  MMW, I will let you borrow my wife's clown poles for the bumps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe I'll just borrow your wife. Oh snap!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I can always appreciate a good Breaking Bad reference.....Say my name



Not that far yet.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Beers at the FJ by Zoomer are a must!!!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Maybe I'll just borrow your wife. Oh snap!



Good luck...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Beers at the FJ by Zoomer are a must!!!!!



"Beers" I get.  "Zoomer" I get.  FJ - is that your vehicle?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> "Beers" I get. "Zoomer" I get. FJ - is that your vehicle?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yup
> 
> View attachment 12307



I used to park there when I had a season pass. Made life easy


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 9, 2014)

This will be cool to watch! What time does the event occur....not getting there till 9:30 Hope i don't miss it!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> This will be cool to watch! What time does the event occur....not getting there till 9:30 Hope i don't miss it!




We may have enough for a chinses downhill!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

It could be a decathlon instead


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I don't think he would want to.  A can of spray paint would have been appropriate to outline the body.



Im pretty sure you can still see the divots I left behind.....No reenactment for me !
Birches would be a fun ski off and do the Miller Mile for extra points...........


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> We may have enough for a chinses downhill!!!!



I'll have to start making my outfit. Spiked arm bands maybe some Acme jets strapped to my boots and of course full hockey pads


----------



## makimono (Apr 9, 2014)

What is a Fucka is a Chinese Downhil?? :lol:

Have you guys got a meet up spot? I haven't been to Cannon since the eighties...was going to go to WaWa closing day on Sunday but this sounds WAY more fun!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2014)

Can we start scheduling a rematch for Good Friday, when I'll be there?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Can we start scheduling a rematch for Good Friday, when I'll be there?



Hey you owe me a beer!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Hey you owe me a beer!



Yes, yes I do.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

The plan is to get this all on video for a nice trip report. It doesn't have to be a 1 on 1 ski off. There are no rules in a ski off so feel free to throw your name in the ring.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

I have some folks numbers from  the last meetup but if you weren't there and want to get on the group text send me a PM


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't call me, I'll call you... 

Carpool?  I will coach you up on the way!  You will need it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Don't call me, I'll call you...
> 
> Carpool?  I will coach you up on the way!  You will need it...
> 
> ...



Sure why not. You Mickey or Paulie?


----------



## Tin (Apr 9, 2014)

MRG this weekend for us. $25 tix


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Cannon = 2 for 1.  Are you really going to miss the ski-off.  I think MMW has challenged everyone but his mother!  It should be fun.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried. She backed out at the last minute


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I tried. She backed out at the last minute




Because you took her ski boots!!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Can we start scheduling a rematch for Good Friday, when I'll be there?



I'll be at Killington on GF


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Go after my mom all you want but don't go after my boots!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 9, 2014)

Can a snowboarder participate in a "ski off"?  I'm not sure there's enough vertical on Cannon for the head start I'd have to give you.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Can a snowboarder participate in a "ski off"?  I'm not sure there's enough vertical on Cannon for the head start I'd have to give you.



I don't discriminate with who I embarrass. Cannonball is in!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

The ski off will consist of two runs for total time.

Run 1 - Vista Way to Dave's Detour to Middle Cannon by the Ski Patrol shack then by the unload of the HSQ to the Middle Cannon Bypass entrance down Bypass to Paulie's Ext. to Avalanche to Skateway ending at Zoomer.

Run 2 - Taft to Upper Hard to Mid Hard to the upper hill section not Mid hard Cut thru(carry your speed) across Lower Hard going around the fence across Turnpike to Stinky Street to Turnpike Glade to lower Tunrpike ending at the HSQ.


Fastest combined time wins and there are no rules.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm no expert but those runs seem to favor the skiers in the contest. I'm in


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm no expert but those runs seem to favor the skiers in the contest. I'm in



It took looking at the trail map in order for me to get it, but that's funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> It took looking at the trail map in order for me to get it, but that's funny!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not really favoring skiers. Just the one section below mid hard.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 9, 2014)

It only favors the skiers in the sense that I'll have so much time to kill at the bottom waiting for you all to finish that I'll end up buying the first round.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 9, 2014)

But why not skiing Kinsman with a finish line at the Zoomer Chair.  Then we'll see how serious you skiers are about jogging in ski boots.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> But why not skiing Kinsman with a finish line at the Zoomer Chair.  Then we'll see how serious you skiers are about jogging in ski boots.



Is Echo Lake still frozen? Why don't we include a swim while we're at it. The cold will seem like a minor inconvenience compared to the ski boots.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Here we go....already making excuses.



Perhaps I should also put up a list of my infirmities so I'm covered 
I'll bring my two sons and have them stand in as my champions on moguls. All that money as spent on their skiing should count for something, right?


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> The ski off will consist of two runs for total time.
> 
> Run 1 - Vista Way to Dave's Detour to Middle Cannon by the Ski Patrol shack then by the unload of the HSQ to the Middle Cannon Bypass entrance down Bypass to Paulie's Ext. to Avalanche to Skateway ending at Zoomer.
> 
> ...



Crap!!!! I'll have to learn the trail names now.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 9, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> Crap!!!! I'll have to learn the trail names now.



Haha! Me too! Been skiing there 30+ years, and still  not sure I'm clear on this route.  I mostly know the trails as: "you know that one that gets icy midday but gets nice snow on the left hand side right after that spot where we saw the chick in pink that one day but before the entrance to those trees that were good a few years ago?"


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Most of the glades are listed as closed.  Does that sound right to you regulars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 9, 2014)

from what Ive seen, it looks like they are listing them as closed for the morning report and saying they will drop the ropes if the temps warm up enough to soften everything up.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> from what Ive seen, it looks like they are listing them as closed for the morning report and saying they will drop the ropes if the temps warm up enough to soften everything up.



Same thing with hardscrabble maybe?  Although that one was showing some wear weeks ago...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Same thing with hardscrabble maybe?  Although that one was showing some wear weeks ago...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was on Middle Hardscrabble with Puckit last friday........it was closed but once it softened up it was nice, you could easily avoid the junk.
it looked pretty glazed over on Sunday, so not sure how it went this week !


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't imagine anything will be closed this weekend because it's too icy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 9, 2014)

High of 57 and sunshine on Sunday per my weatherbug app. Sweet!   See u guys there but will prob bag out by 2 latest to catch finishing holes at Augusta


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I can't imagine anything will be closed this weekend because it's too icy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ask Puckit and Cannonball about Vistaway on Sunday.....I think they both needed to get a few fillings redone after jumping that rope ! you could hear them coming while waiting for them on Tramway

Pretty funny though.....

Yes no ice this weekend !


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Ask Puckit and Cannonball about Vistaway on Sunday.....I think they both needed to get a few fillings redone after jumping that rope ! you could hear them coming while waiting for them on Tramway
> 
> Pretty funny though.....
> 
> Yes no ice this weekend !



Conditions will be completely different this Sunday. Ice can not survive mid 50s weather


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2014)

Who needs to partner up on a twofer?  I should be getting there around 9:30


----------



## makimono (Apr 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Who needs to partner up on a twofer?  I should be getting there around 9:30



Sure I do, 9:30's good for me.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Who needs to partner up on a twofer?  I should be getting there around 9:30


K ,Should be there around that time...


Edit


30 seconds  late I see....LOL


----------



## mishka (Apr 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Who needs to partner up on a twofer?  I should be getting there around 9:30



that's would be me.

How about carpool?  would love to catch a ride with someone. From any point down at flatland even from New Hampshire border ok


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

mishka said:


> that's would be me.
> 
> How about carpool?  would love to catch a ride with someone. From any point down at flatland even from New Hampshire border ok



Mishka are the new skis done??


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder if they will sell tickets for 1/2 price if someone is solo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Mishka are the new skis done??


 MR110?  Longtime ago. 
Did you see my thread about them?


----------



## mishka (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I wonder if they will sell tickets for 1/2 price if someone is solo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually they  do. It's always somebody to pair up


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

mishka said:


> MR110?  Longtime ago.
> Did you see my thread about them?



I didnt. You planning on bringing them? I'd love to check them out


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I wonder if they will sell tickets for 1/2 price if someone is solo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They charge a few bucks more for a solo.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2014)

whelp, there probably will be many of us who need a partner on a twofer.  

I'll be at the ticket counter around 9:30ish.  Celtic Green pants, red hair and beard.

Normally I'd be happy to carpool with folks, but not this round.  Still a bit leery of the foot injury I'm getting over and even more so being out of shape having only skied basically once since the middle of February.  I don't want to bog anyone down if I need to bag it early.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> They charge a few bucks more for a solo.



IIRC, from being up there early this month, the price for a single was $47 on twofer days.  I lucked out and only had to wait 5 minute or so for someone else to show up and that was a midweek day.  I imagine on Sunday it won't be a problem for people to find others to pair up with.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll be arriving at about 11 AM, party of 3, so I'll need to pair up for a twofer as well. I don't anticpate problems though. 
The tram is done for the season, so the action is at the Peabody lodge, right?


----------



## mishka (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I didnt. You planning on bringing them? I'd love to check them out


tread in gear section.  yes I ski on them now


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll be at the base around 9 with SMS. I'll be happy to meet anyone at the base. I think most people have my cell at this point. The group text worked really good the last time. So if you come late send a message to the group and someone will find you.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 10, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> The tram is done for the season, so the action is at the Peabody lodge, right?



Yes Peabody lodge is correct, ticket window just to your left as you walk up in between  Peabody and Notchview lodge


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 10, 2014)

single tix are $39 btw...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 10, 2014)

I think we have enough people so that pretty much everyone can take advantage of the two fer


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 10, 2014)

I have an Idea......
My favorite scene from the Chinese Downhill was when everone appeared above the cornice at the start ..tapped on the edge with their poles,
Would be cool to re enact the scene with 20 people or so ....then have a ( no contact ) ski off! Preferably a mogul run to keep from a downhill mele.
Need a videographer and someone to start.
Sort of Ski flash mob LOL.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 10, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I have an Idea......
> My favorite scene from the Chinese Downhill was when everone appeared above the cornice at the start ..tapped on the edge with their poles,
> Would be cool to re enact the scene with 20 people or so ....then have a ( no contact ) ski off! Preferably a mogul run to keep from a downhill mele.
> Need a videographer and someone to start.
> Sort of Ski flash mob LOL.



How many people do we actually have ? Im all for the Downhill Mele......


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 10, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> How many people do we actually have ? Im all for the Downhill Mele......


LOL 
Have to Bring my old 195 cm K2 712's out of retirement,
Not sure how many ...Madman might have a count


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 10, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> LOL
> Have to Bring my old 195 cm K2 712's out of retirement,
> Not sure how many ...Madman might have a count



I'm guessing probably 10 or so.

*Let's take a roll call.....who is definitely in for Sunday? 

*If I already have your number from the last meetup then I will just add you to the group text once you confirm for Sunday. Those who weren't there for the last meetup, feel free to shoot me your number and I will add you to the list.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 10, 2014)

Im in.......Will be at Zoomer Chair for 8:30 !


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 10, 2014)

In.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 10, 2014)

Today at Cannon: phenomenal spring skiing.  

Have fun ya'll.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone gonna be there Monday? I see rates drop to 29 bucks and I sure would love to hit the ol stompin grounds!


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 10, 2014)

Saturday is looking much better than Sunday. Any chance for a switch to Saturday? Sunday looks like it will have rain in the PM
http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4622-cannon-mountain


----------



## Edd (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't commit yet. I'm almost certainly skiing but circumstances are drawing me to other possible areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Apr 11, 2014)

I am in


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> Saturday is looking much better than Sunday. Any chance for a switch to Saturday? Sunday looks like it will have rain in the PM
> http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4622-cannon-mountain




Can't do Saturday. Taking out the rest of the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## makimono (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in for Sunday


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2014)

In for Sunday. 
If I was alone I would be there at 8:30 and ready to ski but with my 3 sons I need a cattle prod to get them moving so not sure on the time.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in for Sunday (have to work Saturday).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 11, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Anyone gonna be there Monday? I see rates drop to 29 bucks and I sure would love to hit the ol stompin grounds!



Can't do Monday. When are you getting back?



Bumpsis said:


> Saturday is looking much better than Sunday. Any chance for a switch to Saturday? Sunday looks like it will have rain in the PM
> http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4622-cannon-mountain



Can't do Saturday. I'm on call. A little rain never hurt anyone!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 11, 2014)

It looks like Mittersill is closed today---guessing they wont spin the lift over the wknd and safe to say its all done over there?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2014)

^Hmmm. Yeah probably 'officially' closed for the season. But that certainly doesn't make it off-limits if we get some intel on coverage.

Speaking of which.....   As far as ski-off courses go why not celebrate Cannon's legendary race history and make it the old Taft Slalom route?  Yes, that involves some uphill but dudes used to do it while lugging around giant wooden skis.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 11, 2014)

Closed only means a private trail right ?

Whats the rest of the taft race trail ? Hike up and ski down barons ?
Should do BD instead !!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 11, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> ^Hmmm. Yeah probably 'officially' closed for the season. But that certainly doesn't make it off-limits if we get some intel on coverage.
> 
> Speaking of which.....   As far as ski-off courses go why not celebrate Cannon's legendary race history and make it the old Taft Slalom route?  Yes, that involves some uphill but dudes used to do it while lugging around giant wooden skis.



That sounds good but I think we need 3 routes to really crown a champion


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That sounds good but I think we need 3 routes to really crown a champion



How did a call for nice call for corn harvest  meet up turned into a race? It's all Savemeasammy's fault! 
I had a perfectly nasty politico mudsling with BenedictArnold going and then the idea of a ski-off crept in. That spilled over into this discussion and now there is a race. Sheesh....

Anyway, is anybody going to show up on Saturday? It really will be the better day. I'm fairly vertain that I will be the by about 10:30 - 11:00. Send me PM if you want to take a few runs togther and enjoy some corn


----------



## Edd (Apr 11, 2014)

Forecast for Sunday has changed for the worse. Pinning all my hopes Monday now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dmw (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in for the Saturday mini-ski off. Board-off in my case.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 11, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> Anyway, is anybody going to show up on Saturday? It really will be the better day. I'm fairly vertain that I will be the by about 10:30 - 11:00. Send me PM if you want to take a few runs togther and enjoy some corn



Im there both days, I pmd you my number.......let me know when you get there and we can take a few runs !


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 11, 2014)

pm'ed you and JDMRoma.
See you up there tomorrow.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> Forecast for Sunday has changed for the worse. Pinning all my hopes Monday now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


AAAARRRGGGGGHHHHH!!
The morning looks like shit now with the afternoon looking better....


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 12, 2014)

What about meeting a little further south?  Sunapee's forecast looks a little more forgiving.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 12, 2014)

I will probably make an if/where/when call in the morning.  Pretty bummed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 12, 2014)

Sadly I will be doing the same


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah doesn't look great. I'm on my way to Lincoln right now (all my gear is there).  I will brave whatever conditions at Cannon tomorrow if you guys are going to hit it. But I totally get it off not.  Keep me posted.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah doesn't look great. I'm on my way to Lincoln right now (all my gear is there).  I will brave whatever conditions at Cannon tomorrow if you guys are going to hit it. But I totally get it off not.  Keep me posted.



Keep us in the loop with the weather up there.


----------



## mishka (Apr 12, 2014)

forecast only for isolated showers that 50% chance. but isolated showers

MMW I'm trying to reach you btw

I'll be there regardless 

living home right now no Internet anymore


----------



## mishka (Apr 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> .  I will brave whatever conditions at Cannon tomorrow if you guys are going to hit it. But I totally get it off not.  Keep me posted.



I got your number from last time if nobody else going I'll call you in the morning


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2014)

looks like I'm out.  hope the rain holds off for you all.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2014)

The radar does not look good.   Not happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> The radar does not look good.   Not happening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, radar not looking good if you can really trust it.....Im  too tired to drive back up anyway.

Had an excellent day yesterday, warm and sunshine.....it didn't suck !

Going back to bed.....


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like it will be ugly up north and even in central NH... Anyone up for Wachusett?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2014)

Big green blob over Cannon.  I think I am out.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

Fair enough guys.  Next time.

FWIW, it hasn't rained in Lincoln at all yet (though looks like it will) and I don't see anything that bad looking to further west on the radar.  I'm still planning to head up there at some point today, so if anyone still makes it give me shout.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2014)

For those staying down here in the flatlands... I am going to Wachusett and try to snag a $10 lift ticket ... Something is better than nothing I suppose.  Be there around 9:30ish


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2014)

How cold did it get last night at Cannon do we think?   I don't mind getting a little wet If the snow is soft.  But don't wanna drive for frozen groomers then rain


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't say for sure, but I'd guess it barely got below freezing if at all.  It was 30 degrees at the summit of Mt Washington at 4:30 am. I doubt Cannon got any colder than that overnight.  It's 40 at my house in Lincoln right now.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess I'll hike up Pats Peak today for a run or 2 once it warms up a little.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2014)

Headed up to Cannon now. got my rain gear


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Headed up to Cannon now. got my rain gear



Hardcore.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Hardcore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pouring in Gorham.......too bad really wanted to do cannon today
After the  awsome day at Tucks yesterday .
Maybe next year


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2014)

If it really does hit 70 tomorrow, will that be the last day of glades skiing?


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If it really does hit 70 tomorrow, will that be the last day of glades skiing?



Skied lost boys yesterday, still had plenty of good cover ....depends on how much shade they are in.
Heard that Go Green was good as well as Global warming.....all with decent cover.....this was yesterday though.


----------



## dmw (Apr 13, 2014)

Now I feel almost guilty for how awesome yesterday was!


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> How did a call for nice call for corn harvest  meet up turned into a race? It's all Savemeasammy's fault!
> I had a perfectly nasty politico mudsling with BenedictArnold going and then the idea of a ski-off crept in. That spilled over into this discussion and now there is a race. Sheesh....
> 
> Anyway, is anybody going to show up on Saturday? It really will be the better day. I'm fairly vertain that I will be the by about 10:30 - 11:00. Send me PM if you want to take a few runs togther and enjoy some corn



Wish I would have checked this thread!  I was there and based on the weather radar today it was the perfect spring skiing day!  My family bagged it around 2:30 so I skied for about an hour solo.  I did try reaching out to Cannonball.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2014)

dmw said:


> Now I feel almost guilty for how awesome yesterday was!



No kidding! It was near perfection at Cannon on Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 13, 2014)

dmw said:


> Now I feel almost guilty for how awesome yesterday was!



Yah Guilty ...but Damn it sure was Good !! Amazing Day, it was nice to meet up with you and Bumpsis....I don't think we missed anything on the map. The upper Mountain skied awesome.......


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 13, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Yah Guilty ...but Damn it sure was Good !! Amazing Day, it was nice to meet up with you and Bumpsis....I don't think we missed anything on the map. The upper Mountain skied awesome.......



No guit here, just happy to have shared a great day with dmw and JDMRoma.  It was so good that even the pain in my quads felt good at the end of the day.  Another super day to put into memory vault. I hope to squeeze another one, if the weather and time allows.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

So it turns out we didn't need a ski-off after all to separate the men from the boys today.  A simple roll call was all that was needed.  Mishka: present,  Xwhaler: present, Cannonball: present.   Everyone else: absent.  Hope you all stayed comfy and dry.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha.   Love it.   Well said Cannonball.   Crazy mix of sideways rain and puking snow/ice with heavy winds.   Zoomer pod prob most consistent surfaces combined with fast chair.....the upper quad was brutally cold/wet/slow for me not quite dressed for the occasion.
Snow Surfaces were mix of wet fresh and ice.   A very unique day.   Glad I made the trip up.  Great to ski with Mishka and Cannonball as always


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

Hate to say it but the weather improved a lot just as you left.  Snow conditions didn't though.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2014)

I grabbed a couple presents for my son in the gift shop and as I got to my car I looked up at the mtn and realized I skied the worst part of the day weather wise. Could absolutely see better things for the afternoon.
How many additional runs did u guys get in?   All down on zoomer?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

Skied till past 2pm. Including one trip up top.  Got to try the big MR skis (report forthcoming I promise mishka)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2014)

Did you guys ski anything off trail?  I wonder if the glades are covered and skiable...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

We did not get off trail.  Conditions were too 'interesting' to attempt that.  But Iooked into some spots.  Some are blown out, some still are very skiable.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2014)

Anything bumped up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Anything bumped up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Entire front 5!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 14, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Skied till past 2pm. Including one trip up top.  Got to try the big MR skis (report forthcoming I promise mishka)


Would have loved to hang around but looking at radar wasn't sure if things would clear....Drive home 91 sun came out and had windows down. Stuck in taffic in Brattle boro for 1 1/2 hrs
Oh well next year


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 14, 2014)

mishka said:


> forecast only for isolated showers that 50% chance. but isolated showers
> 
> MMW I'm trying to reach you btw
> 
> ...



Sorry Mishka. Glad you were able to meet up with Alex and Chris.



Cannonball said:


> So it turns out we didn't need a ski-off after all to separate the men from the boys today.  A simple roll call was all that was needed.  Mishka: present,  Xwhaler: present, Cannonball: present.   Everyone else: absent.  Hope you all stayed comfy and dry.



Yes you guys definitely won this one.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 14, 2014)

Heading up to Jay next Saturday if anyone is around.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Heading up to Jay next Saturday if anyone is around.



Weather permitting, of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Apr 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sorry Mishka. Glad you were able to meet up with Alex and Chris.
> 
> .



 no problem. I understand........NOT. lol
wish we had better communication that so


----------



## mishka (Apr 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Heading up to Jay next Saturday if anyone is around.



sounds like good chance for redemption trip..... Interested in a carpool?


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 14, 2014)

This Coming weekend looks like @ain on Saturday, Friday's looking pretty good though..........


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 14, 2014)

mishka said:


> sounds like good chance for redemption trip..... Interested in a carpool?



Definitely.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2014)

Killington Friday. Then it is full on kid sports until the end of July...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> This Coming weekend looks like @ain on Saturday, Friday's looking pretty good though..........



I am thinking of Cannon on Friday


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Heading up to Jay next Saturday if anyone is around.



We are at Jay on Sunday and Cannon on Saturday (hopefully)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> We are at Jay on Sunday and Cannon on Saturday (hopefully)



Nice. I'll be really pissed if I get ra!ned out again. If I see ra!n in the forecast later in the week I'll just take Friday off from work.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 14, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I am thinking of Cannon on Friday



Just put in for the day off....


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Just put in for the day off....



Awesome


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Nice. I'll be really pissed if I get ra!ned out again. If I see ra!n in the forecast later in the week I'll just take Friday off from work.



My wife is on vacation next week, so if Saturday sucks, we will reschedule...

Friday at Cannon might be a possibility too since I didn't make it out today.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> My wife is on vacation next week, so if Saturday sucks, we will reschedule...
> 
> Friday at Cannon might be a possibility too since I didn't make it out today.
> 
> ...



Shhhhhhh!  Don't tell MMW.  HE will just want to have a ski off again.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 14, 2014)

When did I become the red headed step child?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> When did I become the red headed step child?


No one said you were red headed or a step child.

But it may fit!!!


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> My wife is on vacation next week, so if Saturday sucks, we will reschedule...
> 
> Friday at Cannon might be a possibility too since I didn't make it out today.
> 
> ...



What is with the rain on the weekend?  There are five other days it could rain but Mother Nature chooses the weekend?  :evil:


----------



## mishka (Apr 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> What is with the rain on the weekend?  There are five other days it could rain but Mother Nature chooses the weekend?  :evil:



Nothing. Consider rain as a clear snow. It's a middle of April we have only so many days left not the time to be picky


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 14, 2014)

mishka said:


> Nothing. Consider rain as a clear snow. It's a middle of April we have only so many days left not the time to be picky



Very Good point !! Yes no time to be picky.

Local mets saying wet weather coming in later in the day......hopefully be able to get in most of the day Saturday.


----------

